
Scientists have wound electronic circuits into plants' vascular tissues - astaroth360
http://www.csmonitor.com/Science/2015/1120/Beautiful-circuits-Dawn-of-the-cyborg-rose
======
mistralx01
Goes well with the other article on the front page about DNA writing!
[http://www.wired.com/2015/11/making-
dna/](http://www.wired.com/2015/11/making-dna/)

------
hanniabu
Wonder what happens when you accidentally eat one of those plants.

~~~
whyenot
If you somehow manage to accidentally eat a rose (the plant in the article),
I'd be far more concerned about the large thorns than the electronics.

~~~
mattwar
Rose petals are edible, though?

------
clebio
Next up: ourselves. Bioengineering embedded circuitry into our skin. Forget
wearable devices!

~~~
unimpressive
This would be a bad idea for multiple reasons, first up being that it
increases the existential risk of humanity as a whole:

[http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/25/us-electricity-
sol...](http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/07/25/us-electricity-solarstorms-
kemp-idUSKBN0FU20Q20140725)

